# Mortgage Loan From Canada



## paulettekee (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi friends,

I am new here and new to Canada too. I am planning to take a mortgage loan for buying a new home. I have my wife settled here with citizenship, so do I need any other papers to be produced in order to attain the loan. I am planning to depend on some of the well established mortgage brokers like Butler Mortgage or so. Please help me out in this. Thanks!


----------



## Niks00 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would advise that you speak with a mortgage broker directly.


----------

